# Christmas demo



## jdinca (Feb 1, 2007)

We do a kids Christmas party every year. Here are the links to the video of the demo we put on last year. I had to break it into two pieces. The camera angle isn't the best. The mass attack at the end also ended up being about 50% improv! The soundtrack was done by one of our instructors who happens to be a singer in a band, among other things. The demo is mostly kids. There are a few instructors towards the end.


----------



## rutherford (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice videos.  Thanks for sharing.  I thought the kids looked very skilled and had a good time.


----------



## searcher (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice video.   I have one question.  Is that your school? It is a pretty cool looking place.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 1, 2007)

Excellent demo and I would agree nice looking school


----------



## jdinca (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks! A few of those kids have multiple medals from national and world competition.

It is a nice looking school. I was wowed the first time I walked in. Here's a couple of pictures from the website:

http://216.25.101.46/images/school_interior1x.jpg

http://216.25.101.46/images/SchoolBackToFront2x.jpg


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice demo.  I would agree that your school is great.  I can't wait to get out of the Y and have my own place again.


----------



## zDom (Feb 2, 2007)

I didn't get a chance (yet) to watch the entire video, but those two kids at about 2:40 into the video were VERY fast and smooth!

Nice stuff!


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 2, 2007)

Those were really good videos-  thanks for sharing!  Everyone looked very skilled and had great timing!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 2, 2007)

Very nice.


----------

